
Tell HN: I built this thing to make coding interviews suck less - anacleto
https://gist.githubusercontent.com/leonardofed/1a4addc3084b194c9ab4fcddb17b3aae/raw/1f93505b50e404f7db81b995b4aced5b652d3028/type12.md
======
mtmail
Tell HN for "I've built this product" seems off. Using the Show HN format
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18065385](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18065385))
is better.

